# Thank you



## marcos_ipn

Hi, I want to know how is the form to say thanks in chinese.

Thanks


----------



## Tennis

Thank you = xiexie
Thank you very much = douxie


----------



## Anatoli

Tennis said:


> Thank you = xiexie
> Thank you very much = duoxie


simplified / traditional  (pīnyīn):

谢谢 / 謝謝 (xièxie)
多谢 / 多謝 (duōxiè)


----------



## marcos_ipn

Duōxiè Tennis and duōxiè Anatoli.
Thanks for your help.

atte
Marcos Díaz de León


----------



## kyotan

大家好！

Do you write 谢谢 or 多谢 at the end of an email as they write "Thank you."? (Emails that you send to your customers, or to your business partners, for example.)

Also, can I writer 谢谢 or 多谢 at the end of a question in forums such as this one, where I would write "Thank you" ? (I write "Thank you." at the end of a question to mean "Thank you in advance." )


----------



## SuperXW

kyotan said:


> Do you write 谢谢 or 多谢 at the end of an email as they write "Thank you."? (Emails that you send to your customers, or to your business partners, for example.)
> Also, can I writer 谢谢 or 多谢 at the end of a question in forums such as this one, where I would write "Thank you" ? (I write "Thank you." at the end of a question to mean "Thank you in advance." )


No problem. Feel free to use it in these cases!


----------



## kyotan

谢谢回复！Thank you!


----------



## Messquito

There are two other ways of saying thanks that I would use.
1. 感恩/感謝！ （感means "feeling"/恩means"mercy"）
2. 謝囉！ (informal)


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> There are two other ways of saying thanks that I would use.
> 1. 感恩/感謝！ （感means "feeling"/恩means"mercy"）
> 2. 謝囉！ (informal)


These are popular among Taiwanese. However if you use 感恩 to other Chinese, they may not quite understand.


----------



## Skatinginbc

感恩 = 謝謝?  That's a new one for me.  It sounds religious and foreign (e.g., Thanksgiving)!


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 感恩 = 謝謝?  That's a new one for me.  It sounds religious and foreign (e.g., Thanksgiving)!


Good question. I've seen Taiwanese used 感恩 at the end of a letter but I wondered is this related to religion?


----------



## Messquito

It might have been religious, but if it was, it isn't anymore. As I know we now use it without relating it to religion. (And by the way yes it might be limited to Taiwan and are not used among Chinese because I am Taiwanese )  I think it's a stronger way to say 謝謝; it's used when you think the help you got from someone is special and means a lot to you. So you might never say 感恩 but 謝謝 after someone who was blocking your way steps aside to let you pass, unless you are so desperate to pass and the fact that he lets you pass is so helpful to you. On the other hand, if someone gives you back the 1000-dollar bill you have just dropped on the road, you might want to say 感恩 or 感謝 to show deeper gratitude.


----------



## Skatinginbc

謝謝 "thanks", a conventional expression of gratitude, is applied to the gracious,  friendly,  or  obliging  act that is  freely  granted, often (though not always) to a small favor (i.e, 小恩小惠 or 尋常的恩惠, e.g., 感謝顧客的光顧 to say "thank you" to a customer).

To me, 感謝 "be grateful, feel gratitude" is not a conventional acknowledgement of appreciation unless it is said in a full sentence in which the subject may be covert or implied (e.g., 感謝​​你的幫忙 "I'm grateful for your help").

恩 is heavily loaded with connotations: 
1. Social hierarchy: It is the benevolence God bestows to his children, a king to his subjects (官方对人民), a father to his wife or children, a master (恩家) to his slaves, a "John" (恩客) to a prostitute, and so on.
2. Big favor: It often (though not always) refers to a big favor (大恩), so big that it significantly changes your life and makes you beholden forever (e.g., 报恩, 恩人).  In this case, you may say "I'm deeply indebted to you and certainly will repay your kindness"  (我必感恩圖報; 我必感恩戴德力求圖報).  Then again, as the saying goes, "大恩不謝".  Casually claiming "感恩" may sound a bit "insincere".


Messquito said:


> If someone gives you back the 1000-dollar bill you have just dropped on the road, you might want to say 感恩 or 感謝 to show deeper gratitude.


I still would not say 感恩 in that case.  I'm Taiwanese and that usage is new to me, so I guess it is a recent development (probably less than a decade) and popularized by the younger generations.


----------

